# Aruba Surf Club Wi-Fi



## wvacations (Jul 29, 2012)

As the date of our Aruba Vacation is getting closer, I have started some planning. Today my son and I (son is not goingto Aruba) set up our Iphones with Skype so we can stay in contact while we are gone. I have heard Cell phone rates are very expensive in Aruba. 

Our solution is to use Skype to talk to each other to check in form time to time. I now started reading some reviews on Hotels.com that suggest that there is no WiFi in the villas, just wired interenet. 

Can some Aruba experts conform that whether or not WIFi is possible in the Villas at Surf Club.


----------



## siesta (Jul 29, 2012)

As of my recent trip in April, no wifi in SC villas, but wifi available in lobby.

I used google voice and the free wifi provided to make and receive free phone calls to US while in Aruba via my android smartphone, but not sure if iphone is capable of wifi calling.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jul 29, 2012)

Just get a small wifi device to plug into the Ethernet cable in the villa and you have your own personal in-room wifi.


----------



## amanda14 (Jul 29, 2012)

Exactly what Malc said. I just did that at the surf club 3 weeks ago.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jul 29, 2012)

As others have stated this is easily resolved with a WiFi Travel Router.  About $50 for a decent model.  Can be purchased online or at your local electronics shop (Best Buy, CompUSA, TigerDirect, etc).


----------



## Wally3433 (Jul 29, 2012)

Any wireless router will work.  They have special routers for travel, but they are just smaller, that's all.

If the router you bring does not work, you can purchase one downtown in Oranjestad - it will be expensive - probably $75 for the cheapest router.


----------



## m61376 (Jul 29, 2012)

As others have said, just bring your own wireless router. Sets up very easily and you can log right in with your Ipad, Iphone, laptop, etc..

Alternately there is free wifi in the lobby and I think by the pools.Make sure to turn off your data roaming in the airport before you leave or you might have a nasty surprise when you get home.

Have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jul 29, 2012)

Please keep in mind that even if the OP successfully connects his devices in the room to a wireless router, that *there is no guarantee that this setup will work!*

The OP is trying to use Skype for Internet Telephony to avoid the call charges.

Skype uses a Point to Point protocol using TCP and UDP dynamic ports to deliver VOIP services.

Many Hotels, Airlines, and Cruise Lines are now filtering (BLOCKING) this type of traffic and can easily block Skype from working at all.  Also, if the property does not block this traffic, the ISP can certainly do it anyways.  Net Neutrality regulations have only begun to be discussed in the USA.  I doubt the Carriers  play fair in these Caribbean islands. 

Skype uses UDP port ranges 1024-65534 so blocking these ports at the hotels switch is easy.  The TCP traffic for Skype is also easily blocked by analyzing the packet data coming from the device generating the traffic.

Many hotels are getting smarter with respect to lossed revenue from customers connecting multiple devices on the network and hogging up bandwidth for free.

Soon we will probably see Hotels change their definition of FREE "Wi-Fi" as limited to only one device per room.  If you want to connect more devices they will probably begin charging for it.


----------



## wvacations (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the replys. I will try the portable router.  If all else fails there is always email! Funny how these day even email seems a bit slow and out dated!!

I have my sister staying with my son, so any imdediate problem can be solved right a away.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jul 29, 2012)

This is one of those limitations Apple IPhone devices have.  They don’t have (UMA) Unlicensed Mobile Access features that come with some Android and most Blackberry handsets.

UMA in effect lets you use VOIP services for FREE over any Wi-Fi connection in any location world-wide.  No extra software like Skype is needed to complicate the matters.

This feature is a real blessing when traveling abroad as you can have unlimited FREE talking from just connecting to a Wi-Fi access point.

Maybe someday Apple will include such a feature.


----------



## m61376 (Jul 29, 2012)

What about face time?


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jul 29, 2012)

Face Time is OK.  That's actually a good option.  Only limitation is you must have iPhone 4's to use it.  Not sure if OP has latest version of device.

It has been reported that Face Time can work on iPhone 3's that have been jailbroken.  I have not tested this out so I can't comment.

Should work fine on iPhone 4's though.


----------



## alhanna (Jul 29, 2012)

The wifi travel router is a great idea.  We were at the Surf Club last year and the lack of wifi in the room was a negative.

Since this is your wifi, is it more secure than the hotel wifi in the lobby?


----------



## m61376 (Jul 29, 2012)

alhanna said:


> The wifi travel router is a great idea.  We were at the Surf Club last year and the lack of wifi in the room was a negative.
> 
> Since this is your wifi, is it more secure than the hotel wifi in the lobby?



You can set up your router at home with encryption, in which case it would offer security.


----------



## wvacations (Jul 29, 2012)

m61376 said:


> What about face time?



I have Iphone4, but I think FaceTime requirers a cellular signal also. I plan to put the phone ir AirPlane mode to avoid using any international Data/Voice.

I know Face Time send the video over Wifi, but think the voice/call still starts with Cellular signal.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jul 29, 2012)

We bought the Apple Airport Express. A little more expensive, but VERY compact in size and shape and solid state. Has worked very well all over the world. (Works with all internet capable devices-not just Apple.  )

http://www.apple.com/airportexpress/


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jul 29, 2012)

wvacations said:


> I have Iphone4, but I think FaceTime requirers a cellular signal also. I plan to put the phone ir AirPlane mode to avoid using any international Data/Voice.
> 
> I know Face Time send the video over Wifi, but think the voice/call still starts with Cellular signal.



Not sure if its different for IPAD, but Ipad only requires WIFI. We use Facetime and do not have a 3G Ipad.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jul 29, 2012)

wvacations said:


> I have Iphone4, but I think FaceTime requirers a cellular signal also. I plan to put the phone ir AirPlane mode to avoid using any international Data/Voice.
> 
> I know Face Time send the video over Wifi, but think the voice/call still starts with Cellular signal.



I think Airplane mode turns off the WiFi  as well as the 3G.


----------



## wvacations (Jul 29, 2012)

MALC9990 said:


> I think Airplane mode turns off the WiFi  as well as the 3G.



When you initially turn on AirPLane made, it does in fact turn off WiFi, but you turn WiFi back on and it still eliminates Cellular signal and Data.

I may just have AT&T enable International Roaming just in case I have to get in touch right away. I think I have read that even with that option, you have to go through the local networlk which has a seperate charge. Not sure if that is correct or not.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jul 29, 2012)

wvacations said:


> When you initially turn on AirPLane made, it does in fact turn off WiFi, but you turn WiFi back on and it still eliminates Cellular signal and Data.
> 
> I may just have AT&T enable International Roaming just in case I have to get in touch right away. I think I have read that even with that option, you have to go through the local networlk which has a seperate charge. Not sure if that is correct or not.



On my iPhone I always have data Roaming turned Off as standard but alo when overseas I turn off Cellular Data. This then means only WiFi is available for data but the phone still works for calls and Texts.

I use Skype for Voice calls using the WiFi and even when calling a non-Skype phone the costs are very low. For lowest cost we text and then set up a Skype call.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jul 30, 2012)

MALC9990 said:


> Just get a small wifi device to plug into the Ethernet cable in the villa and you have your own personal in-room wifi.





FractionalTraveler said:


> As others have stated this is easily resolved with a WiFi Travel Router.  About $50 for a decent model.  Can be purchased online or at your local electronics shop (Best Buy, CompUSA, TigerDirect, etc).





Wally3433 said:


> Any wireless router will work.  They have special routers for travel, but they are just smaller, that's all.
> 
> If the router you bring does not work, you can purchase one downtown in Oranjestad - it will be expensive - probably $75 for the cheapest router.





alhanna said:


> The wifi travel router is a great idea.  We were at the Surf Club last year and the lack of wifi in the room was a negative.
> 
> Since this is your wifi, is it more secure than the hotel wifi in the lobby?



I have purchased a Zyxel MWR222 travel router.  It is about the size of two iphones stacked on top of each other.  It has been fantastic for me.  A friend also purchased on for his last trip to Aruba at the Renaissance.  He had this setup in his villa and was able to sit down at the pool and get wifi to his iphone or ipad and skype with his family back home.  As far as price, I got mine for about $30 from woot.  It was actually on woot again yesterday (sorry I'm a day late).  My buddy got his for about $40 online, but not sure of site.  Amazon sells it for $68.  Just note that you don't need the 222.  There are other models that will do the same thing that are cheaper, but the 222 allows you to plugin a USB 3G/4G card and broadcast that as wifi to several devices.  Yes, a MiFi would do that on its own.


----------



## buzzy (Aug 1, 2012)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> I have purchased a Zyxel MWR222 travel router.  It is about the size of two iphones stacked on top of each other.  It has been fantastic for me.  A friend also purchased on for his last trip to Aruba at the Renaissance.  He had this setup in his villa and was able to sit down at the pool and get wifi to his iphone or ipad and skype with his family back home.  As far as price, I got mine for about $30 from woot.  It was actually on woot again yesterday (sorry I'm a day late).  My buddy got his for about $40 online, but not sure of site.  Amazon sells it for $68.  Just note that you don't need the 222.  There are other models that will do the same thing that are cheaper, but the 222 allows you to plugin a USB 3G/4G card and broadcast that as wifi to several devices.  Yes, a MiFi would do that on its own.



My apologies for not being tech savvy, but we are self employed and are going to Aruba next year.  We need the cheapest way to communicate to our employees who will call us a million times.  We have Iphones and our carrier is ATT.  When you get a travel router, do you still set up an international plan with ATT?


----------



## m61376 (Aug 1, 2012)

buzzy said:


> My apologies for not being tech savvy, but we are self employed and are going to Aruba next year.  We need the cheapest way to communicate to our employees who will call us a million times.  We have Iphones and our carrier is ATT.  When you get a travel router, do you still set up an international plan with ATT?



Yes- but using the ATT international plan can get very costly (at least I know Verizon does) and you are better off using Skype or getting an Aruba cell phone there with a Setar card if you are going to be fielding multiple calls.


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 1, 2012)

buzzy said:


> My apologies for not being tech savvy, but we are self employed and are going to Aruba next year.  We need the cheapest way to communicate to our employees who will call us a million times.  We have Iphones and our carrier is ATT.  When you get a travel router, do you still set up an international plan with ATT?



Get a travel router and plug into the wired Internet in the villa. Then log into the wifi that the router will provide with your iPhone. Now you can use Skype to make free or cheap calls. remember that Skype is only free to another Skype user but if you load some money into your Skype account you can all non-skype phone numbers for a very small cost.

For employees needing to call you then get them set up with Skype accounts at work and then they can call you for free.

Remember this only works when you are connected to the WiFi so if you are away from the router's range then you will not be connected.


----------



## bazzap (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi, just wondering - do you use Apple's own Airport Express or did you go for a different travel router?


----------



## buzzy (Aug 1, 2012)

MALC9990 said:


> Get a travel router and plug into the wired Internet in the villa. Then log into the wifi that the router will provide with your iPhone. Now you can use Skype to make free or cheap calls. remember that Skype is only free to another Skype user but if you load some money into your Skype account you can all non-skype phone numbers for a very small cost.
> 
> For employees needing to call you then get them set up with Skype accounts at work and then they can call you for free.
> 
> Remember this only works when you are connected to the WiFi so if you are away from the router's range then you will not be connected.



Thanks!  That should work for the employees but we can't really ask customers calling in to do the same.  I would assume that we would get charged for all incoming calls if they leave a message.  We have to figure out a way to run a business out of the country without it costing a fortune. Unless we just use the phones in our rooms, there is not a way around it...


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 1, 2012)

buzzy said:


> Thanks!  That should work for the employees but we can't really ask customers calling in to do the same.  I would assume that we would get charged for all incoming calls if they leave a message.  We have to figure out a way to run a business out of the country without it costing a fortune. Unless we just use the phones in our rooms, there is not a way around it...



I guess you either take a hit on the incomming calls or divert your calls to an answer service and then use skype to call in to collect your messages and then call the customers back.

Alternatively use your employees as the customer interface while you are on vacation and yopu deal with the problems they have via eMail and Skype. After all you are on vacation.


----------



## BarbS (Aug 1, 2012)

If the employees have Skype on their computers, they can purchase Skype minutes for a very low price and use them to call any phone number, including the number to your room in Aruba.  That's what my husband did the last time I was in Aruba and he was at home.   He did the same thing when we were staying in Spain when he needed to talk to the office back home.  It won't be free to do it that way, like a Skype to Skype call would be, but it's a very inexpensive alternative.


----------



## buzzy (Aug 1, 2012)

MALC9990 said:


> I guess you either take a hit on the incomming calls or divert your calls to an answer service and then use skype to call in to collect your messages and then call the customers back.
> 
> Alternatively use your employees as the customer interface while you are on vacation and yopu deal with the problems they have via eMail and Skype. After all you are on vacation.



good suggestions..thanks!.I would love to take a real vacation....it is the price we pay for being a small business owner...


----------



## buzzy (Aug 1, 2012)

BarbS said:


> If the employees have Skype on their computers, they can purchase Skype minutes for a very low price and use them to call any phone number, including the number to your room in Aruba.  That's what my husband did the last time I was in Aruba and he was at home.   He did the same thing when we were staying in Spain when he needed to talk to the office back home.  It won't be free to do it that way, like a Skype to Skype call would be, but it's a very inexpensive alternative.



thank you!


----------



## Mr. Vker (Aug 1, 2012)

buzzy said:


> My apologies for not being tech savvy, but we are self employed and are going to Aruba next year.  We need the cheapest way to communicate to our employees who will call us a million times.  We have Iphones and our carrier is ATT.  When you get a travel router, do you still set up an international plan with ATT?



WITHOUT A DOUBT, i recommend a Magicjack and a cheap phone. Plugs right into a USB the phone plugs into the Magicjack. Hardware is about $60 including phone. $19/year for service. Unlimited calls from Magicjack to the US and back. Voicemails are received as audiofiles and sent to email. You get a specific number. I work in sales and have used mine all over the world to keep in touch with clients.


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 1, 2012)

I have an unlocked blackberry with a Setar sim card.  It is very inexpensive and I can add more minutes via the Internet. We go to Aruba for two weeks annually and my husband must stay in contact with his medical office.  It works great.


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 1, 2012)

bazzap said:


> Hi, just wondering - do you use Apple's own Airport Express or did you go for a different travel router?



I use an ASUS Portable Wireless Access Point. Model WL-330gE

However, I am running out of places to use it since almost every Marriott Hotel and MVCI Resort seem to be WiFi everywhere.

At Son Antem they issue WiFi codes on a card when you check in and are happy to give you as many as you need - you need one for every device which can be quite a lot when you have 2 laptops, an iPad, two iPhones and a Kindle - between just 2 of us.

I did use it in Phuket Beach Club because whilst there was WiFi in the Villa, the signal was poor and the Ethernet cable gave a better service when I plugged the Portable Wireless Access point into it. At Phuket Beach Club, there were issues about continually having to register the device since access was based upon the Villa Number and the name of the checked in party. Using multiple devices seemed to confuse it whereas using the Access Point seemed to overcome this since each device was identified to the Access Point.

We are off to Cypress Harbour in October so it will get a try out there if we have issues with the WiFi since we will have 6 devices with us again.


----------



## caterina25 (Aug 1, 2012)

My whole family goes to Aruba together.What is the best way communicate with each other at the Surf Club.I have a iphone 4S.


----------

